# My grooming table arrived!!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I took the plunge and ordered a grooming table. Can't believe how good it is! I'm delighted. Haven't erected it yet as it's much bigger than I thought it would be. It's very heavy and has storage underneath and a bar across the top! 

Will post pics as soon as I get it erected in the garage.  yay!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I took the plunge and ordered a grooming table. Can't believe how good it is! I'm delighted. Haven't erected it yet as it's much bigger than I thought it would be. It's very heavy and has storage underneath and a bar across the top!
> 
> Will post pics as soon as I get it erected in the garage.  yay!


It'll save a fortune in hair dressers. Will you use it for Lola and Nina too?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> It'll save a fortune in hair dressers. Will you use it for Lola and Nina too?


I was hoping I could do them when I finish Jenny


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I was hoping I could do them when I finish Jenny


Since she got the 'crim tag' I suppose she can't get to the hairdressers


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> Since she got the 'crim tag' I suppose she can't get to the hairdressers


Good job I got the table with the U bar and neck and torso tie


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Of course you'll have to catch her first


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Of course you'll have to catch her first


Yes Marzi! Now that's the difficulty!


----------

